# Paph. fairrieanum from OZ



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 29, 2015)

has arrived today! The packing was great, but the travel must have been rough. The dorsal is broken. At least I know what the flower looks like. 

This is a lot darker than I thought, and I like it!
The whole thing is only about 8in tall, but the flower seems proportionally large and chunky, which I like.
Also, the plant itself is rather petit, which I also like. 
I see three new fans going. :clap::clap:

I kind of wish the spike was super long like some of the others I've seen, but I am very happy with this.
I hope it does well here.


----------



## troy (Dec 29, 2015)

Healthy plant!!! just curious to know why you chose ferrianum, you could have gotten anything, hahaha j.k.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Dec 29, 2015)

I've always wanted one. It's one of the few species I always liked to have.
I am still thinking of getting a compot from Hillsview, but the unusually mild winter seems to be coming to an end here in the east coast, and I do not want to drop $300 on something that might get damaged in the cold.
Plus, I'd heard some stuff regarding the culture of this species, so I'd like to try this one first and see how it goes.


----------



## troy (Dec 29, 2015)

Dave sarkowsky has a whole bunch of good faeries


----------



## abax (Dec 29, 2015)

Very, very pretty. Perhaps if I show this photo to my
faerrie, it might get the hint to bloom. It does have some
nice new growth.


----------



## Ozpaph (Dec 30, 2015)

nice dark markings.


----------



## phraggy (Dec 30, 2015)

A lovely fairy and personally I like the shorter stem.

Ed


----------



## fibre (Dec 30, 2015)

A very nice one! In my experience the stem will get longer over the years. I have fairries with stems tree times as long now as they were at their first bloom two years ago. But the leaves got longer as well.


----------



## Secundino (Dec 30, 2015)

Strong plant, very nice!


----------



## Justin (Dec 30, 2015)

It is excellent quality. Congrats!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Dec 30, 2015)

How'd you buy it? Ebay?


----------



## trdyl (Dec 30, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## Spaph (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice, strong looking plant!


----------



## trdyl (Dec 30, 2015)

Lovely! I think the flower dimensions are quite nice.


----------



## chris20 (Dec 30, 2015)

I like it, too. After seeing the size of the plant this one goes on my wish list.
I've always liked this species but had the idea that it was a large grower.


----------



## bigleaf (Dec 30, 2015)

Oh. Good one. This species is on my wish list.


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 30, 2015)

Nice one. I like the sharp, distinct markings.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Dec 30, 2015)

I love it, I'll trade you my car for it......Just joking. Great pick up anyway.


----------



## Markhamite (Dec 30, 2015)

Still on my list. Love the dark markings.


----------



## troy (Dec 30, 2015)

Dave sarokowsky has got a bunch of really good fearies, you guys should contact him, "paph paradise"


----------



## papheteer (Dec 31, 2015)

That's a great buy! Lovely flower and compact clumping plant habit. You must be very happy!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 2, 2016)

I love it, too! 
One of the new growth came damaged, I thought, with a brown tip. 
I waited for two days, and it continued on expanding, so I trimmed it off.
Hopefully I won't see it again.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 2, 2016)

It most likely will.
It seems to be the trend for other paphs as well, but the faire-maud type plants I had came mostly midsized already and some were smallish.
All of them got very large in just two years! Leaves were enormous and the spikes were very long.

will see what this one will do.



fibre said:


> A very nice one! In my experience the stem will get longer over the years. I have fairries with stems tree times as long now as they were at their first bloom two years ago. But the leaves got longer as well.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 3, 2016)

All the dark brown marks and spots on several leaves which I thought were shopping damage are all expanding.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 3, 2016)

Try running it on the dry side. At least lower the humidity to dry out the spots. Wrap it backup in the moss/ plastic bag again with liwer humidity. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 3, 2016)

SlipperKing said:


> Try running it on the dry side. At least lower the humidity to dry out the spots. Wrap it backup in the moss/ plastic bag again with liwer humidity.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk



I dried the root balls somewhat on the day of arrival, then I potted it up in chunky chc, small chips of stones, and some moss. 
I grow in dry apartment, so too much humidity is never an issue. 

I'm not sure if I want to trim off the affected areas because they are getting bigger.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 3, 2016)

picture of spots?


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 3, 2016)

Loose the arm to save the body. I learnt a hard lesson early on trying cut a little hear and there only to loose the whole plant to rot. Now-a-days I'll cut a whole growth off and start over rather then mess around loose the whole plant.

If it comes to that, don't hesitate. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## Justin (Jan 4, 2016)

I dont think it is rot rick. If you look at the first page pic it looks like isolated fungal spotting on the leaves...natural process.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 4, 2016)

I see those Justin but I bet they're not the problem.


----------



## labskaus (Jan 5, 2016)

Good looking plant, a nice aquisition! And that's a pretty good flower, too.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 6, 2016)

*Finally some pictures*

Two red brown bar marks on the top leaf look to be of mechanical origin, possibly while being shipped or was already present at the nursery.
The leaf under this one is of concern to me, the one with slight red brown mark on the edge. It started from a small brown mark when I got this plant.
The second photo shows the under side of this leaf and it is worse than what the upper side shows.







The smaller leaf with browning tip on the right is from one of the three new fans. It was not present on the day of arrival but it started the next day, so I'm assuming it was mechanical damage, but I'm watching to see if it will progress.






This third picture also shows a minor mechanical damage, possibly from being bent, and this does not bother me. but that small circular brown mark is getting bigger.






This last photo shows one leaf with lots of mechanical damage, which again is not of big concern.
A bit blurry, but the little growth in front of the previously flowered growth is one that had aggressively browning tip that I had to cut off after watching it getting worse for the course of just two days.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 6, 2016)

cinnamon and a bit dryer for a few days should do it.
Looks mostly like mechanical damage and an old dying growth at the back.


----------



## Justin (Jan 6, 2016)

It is just fungal from normal mechanical damge. The one on the side of the leaf might turn into more though. Cinnamon or an antifungal spray will work. Keep the leaves dry but fairrie needs moist roots at all times. Plant looks fine and quite strong though.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeah, that one leaf with the browning in the side edge is what concerns me the most. Will see how it goes.


----------



## masaccio (Jan 21, 2021)

Happypaphy7, I found this when I was doing a Google comparative of my fairrieanum with others! This one better than mine. What I notice is that the proportion of the dark veining to the white in the dorsal is more nicely balanced and distinct. Also, the waviness of the dorsal in mine is much deeper, which means there's less to enjoy. And the pouch on yours is more distinctly veined than mine and has a very nicely pronounced bulbousness to it. So mine is quite average in my opinion. But I like it anyway. I'll post pics on that thread when I'm sure it's reached it's complete fullness.


----------



## blondie (Jan 22, 2021)

That's really nice, nice to see one with out a really long stem


----------



## NYEric (Jan 22, 2021)

Another thread my screen is not showing photos, just a box with an x in it.


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 22, 2021)

it is a five year old thread


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 23, 2021)

interesting... i can see the images... seems like a photobucket issue... i have an account, that may be the trick...


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 23, 2021)

blondie said:


> That's really nice, nice to see one with out a really long stem


Yeah, it was a very nice plant in that the flower was a normal size but the plant was very compact and the spike was not too long. 
unfortunately, the plant was very cranky and did nothing during its two years with me before I tossed it. 
I did self the flower and it had high germination in the lab, but I was told one day that all were lost due to contamination which happened to this particular one out of a few that I had going. Strange! and sad as I was very much looking forward to starting the seedlings from this selfing of a nice clone. **** happens I guess.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 23, 2021)

richgarrison said:


> interesting... i can see the images... seems like a photobucket issue... i have an account, that may be the trick...


Yeah, I see the photos as well with water marks in the middle. I no longer use the service as I switched to imgur.


----------



## BrucherT (Jan 24, 2021)

Happypaphy7 said:


> *Finally some pictures*
> 
> Two red brown bar marks on the top leaf look to be of mechanical origin, possibly while being shipped or was already present at the nursery.
> The leaf under this one is of concern to me, the one with slight red brown mark on the edge. It started from a small brown mark when I got this plant.
> ...


I know this is an old thread. Haven’t finished it yet. Don’t like the look of that coconut fiber. This condition is looking like rapid salt displeasure to me. Also wondering why, if it’s fungal, no one had chimed in with Dragon’s Blood?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 24, 2021)

BrucherT said:


> I know this is an old thread. Haven’t finished it yet. Don’t like the look of that coconut fiber. This condition is looking like rapid salt displeasure to me. Also wondering why, if it’s fungal, no one had chimed in with Dragon’s Blood?



Coconut fiber is not to blame. I used to grow everything in coconut husk based mix with great results including fairrieanum. This particular fairrieanum just was not a good grower. It gradually declined. It came with lots of mechanical damage with fungal spots when I bought it.


----------

